

Buy a Pagerank 7 link from Google.com for $1995 - rms
http://www.seroundtable.com/archives/015481.html

======
transburgh
Remember that page rank is distributed based on the number of links on the
page. The more links, the less PR you will get. There are a ton of links on
that page, it is not worth $166 a month.

------
tocomment
Will any startups try this? I've never been able to break past a PR of 5 no
matter who links to me it seems. Any advice?

This is the site I'd most like a higher PR on answermysearches.com

------
dcurtis
Surely Google isn't stupid enough to include their own domain when calculating
pagerank... do they?

~~~
zach
Google doesn't like special cases. As you can see from the reply by Matt
Cutts, they actually fixed this on the content side.

~~~
gojomo
Wonder why they didn't use NOFOLLOW.

~~~
brianr
Maybe googlebot doesn't actually respect nofollow? hmmm....

